# Have a mile of mule tape, what can I do with it?



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a bunch of mule tape. It is handy stuff. Any ideas on what I could make with it? I use it in place of rope and have made a tow rope with several pieces of it. Come on DIY'ers:wink:


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

We use it to retrieve game if we are lucky enough to get one near a road or atv trail. Leave your pieces as long as possible, you can also tie pieces together if you have to. When you get a deer, or whatever down, tie onto its head and go to the road (we have gone 1/4 mile +). Coming perpendicular into the road with the rope is the best, park a truck or atv on the side of the road and go around the ball. Your muletape will make a 90 degree turn around the ball on the parked vehicle and tie onto the ball of another truck or atv. SLOWLY drive the second vehicle down the road. I say slow becouse you need someone guiding the animal and 3 miles an hour is quick to that guy. We have pulled muledeer up 40 degree slopes in clearcuts to get to logging roads. I don't how far you can realisticly go but but we have gone a long ways.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

What is mule tape anybody


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

put it in a box and mail it to me!! That stuff is awesome, better than duct tape!


----------



## Rockaholic (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=0Qr9TsK5HpP0sQKt4pU1

Mule Tape. Pretty good for just about anything. I don't recall ever having mule tape break on me. I've used it to secure things into the bed of the truck and lift heavy auto parts in a pinch.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Weave a Hammock BUT design it for a tree stand sitting/shooting. Also make some snow shoes.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

I use it to make a portable bow compressor (Thru the cams) just to do minor work like string changes, peep adj., and module changes. I use it with a metal ring or washer, and a turnbuckle w/ a J-hook.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Would like to see a picture of this


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

my dad gets it from his work all the time its awsome ive pulled stuff with it that i didnt think i could.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

This stuff is sort of a woven strap made of polyester, nylon, or dacron, right? Why not cut some short pieces and see if it will work as string silencers? That would really depend on how wide it is and how nicely it will unravel. You start with a 1.5-2.0" piece, open your string bundle, insert, and then shoot the bow a few dozen times to see if it will unravel itself into a nice puff-type silencer.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Roll it tight flat wise into a circle like a straw target butt


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

:wink:You could pull underground fiber or phone line with it


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

I understand that it can only be used once to pull wire. I have acquired a bunch over the years and use it for everything


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jovush said:


> I understand that it can only be used once to pull wire. I have acquired a bunch over the years and use it for everything


That depends on the length of the pull mule tape is amazing stuff We pulled a stuck backhoe out of a mud pit with it the stuff is strong!


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

When I first got it I tied the ends of a short piece together. I could pull a full size pickup with just the double strand of the light stuff. A jerk would break it. I made a 20 foot rope by running a piece back and fourth and then just putting electrical tape every foot to keep it together. Pulled my car from the ditchlast winter in a storm but have not needed it again.
Some people have asked if I want to sell it. I got it free so am not inclined to do that. I am thinking of offering some 100 or so hanks. I would use the $5 flat rate boxes. Anyone in would prepay with paypal. I am then asking that anyone who receives it and would like to donate to Run for the Son could then do so via paypal. I belong to CMA (Christian Motorcyclist Association) Run for the Son is a fundraiser we do for missionaries. Give me some feedback on this idea please. Thanks. I would donate all money spent on shipping also.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

I like the way you think.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

ill take 3 of them do i paypal you or the charity? ill send a pm


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone have an old style rope maker? My dad has about 5000ft on a spool in the garage. I braided 3pieces that started as 50ft, took a couple of hours but I ended up with a great pull strap. Problem I had was it cuts farely easy. Sharp edges of my atv reece hitch cut the rope everytime. If you could braid 3 pieces with another 2 braid pieces (9total strands) you'd have a real strap.

Most mule tape has a tensil strength of either 2250lbs or 1250lbs.


----------



## McDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

I had some of this stuff in the past and love it. If I could get more I would be most happy. Like 3 hanks if possible?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

people around here that have it have it on a large spool in the pickup and do as poster earlier stated either through another rig or a block and tackle pulley system.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I am in the process of sorting, measuring and trying to determine the cheapest way to ship. stay tuned!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I have used it to pull my bow up to my stand for 20 years or so.


----------



## hoot619 (Dec 17, 2011)

I could use 4 hanks if you have enough. =400 ft . Ken U or hoot619 I did send you a PM earlier. Ken


----------



## SuchLike (Dec 6, 2007)

I would love to get 3 hanks if possible. Shoot me an address and I will cover your shipping and donate $20 for yoru fundraiser.


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll take two hanks. PM me with the how to pay info, or the charity link
You're a nice man for doing this,


----------



## Sheppy (Jan 9, 2012)

Make a hammock throw it in your pack for nap time in between bugles i love mine


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Some of you have pmed me. I have bundled some up and it is all the 3/8th wide stuff. Lengths are running a 130 to 190' a bundle. If you are interested send me your address. I will then ship out at my convenience and my cost. When you get it you you can reimburse me for shipping and any additional donation you would like to make to me for my charity. For my part I am going to donate my shipping costs. I will fill the first four and see how it goes. Here is a link to it. http://www.cmausa.org/run-for-the-son/ Let me know the footage and I will send some bundles that come close to totaling what you want. Thanks
Wayne
Mods may ask me to move this to classifieds. Not selling, donating!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

should be great to replace ladder stick nylon straps that tend to dry rot after one season...


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

I recovered my first buck w/it. 50yd shot from a 2 track turned in to a 300+yd pull up hill. We did the 2 man drag until he was close enough to tie off to the quad then used a small tree as our pulley and slowly got him up to the road.

Good on you for the charity also.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders! I have pmed everyone who asked and I am now out of product. Thanks again for contributing to my charity. God Bless.
Wayne


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

If you had enough I imagine it would stuff a lifetime very well


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

I know this is an old post, do you have any more?


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

That **** is strong as hell... keep some in your car you can pull cars with that stuff, tie up hogs, drag deer anythin really that stuff is very strong and good to anways have some around. We use it at work to pull fiber through interduct and always have some great stuff.


----------



## tgloyd (Jan 6, 2011)

I use it all the time. When i was running dogs i used it as dog leads and to hobble pigs after they were caught. I have some hanging a feeder out if a tree as we speak. This stuff is awesome.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Why have I never heard of this stuff???? I have be doing electrical work for almost 18 years now but we have always used jetline/pullstring for pulling through conduit. I am going to have to ask around and locate some of thi stuff.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Why have I never heard of this stuff???? I have be doing electrical work for almost 18 years now but we have always used jetline/pullstring for pulling through conduit. I am going to have to ask around and locate some of thi stuff.


Ck ebay.


----------



## bow4bulls (Aug 2, 2010)

Weave it into a cofortable seat for your treestand


----------



## L8hntr (Jul 23, 2008)

Weld a saddle to a boat winch so you can strap to Tree. Fill with tape and you have a portable deer dragging tool. Works great to get deer up large hills


----------



## L8hntr (Jul 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## hoot619 (Dec 17, 2011)

I used it to get to my blind down a real steep ridge. Anchored it at top of ridge and at blind. Did wrap around a few trees to keep off ground. Should use leather gloves in case you fall . I wrap around arm once and thru hand using hand as a brake. It is like a heavy ribbon thickness about 5 sheets of paper. It is strong stuff. Pulled deer out also with it. Real light wt too. Good to pull disabled 4-wheeler whatever. Hoot619


----------

